# Demon Gadget Tool DS2117



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

Was in the market for a new tool glad you posted this. No chance of returning your purchase ? Are the bits magnetic or more of a press fit making them difficult to remove ?


----------



## SobeHall (Feb 28, 2011)

You have to press fit them, and you have to press really hard, then you have to work them out pretty hard. I've had it in my lap just playing with it for a while now and things are loosening up a bit, that might just be a part of it, using it a few times to get it broken in. Either way though, I'm still a bit disappointed, the compass does not work, and my fingers are sore as $h1t ... Not sure if I can take it back or not, got it at Sports Authority.


----------

